# Chapter 90 law violation???



## bunh21 (Oct 21, 2009)

I was driving in town over the weekend and i noticed a state trooper behind me, no problem b/c i wasn't speeding. She turned her lights on so i pulled over b/c i thought she was getting the person in front of me for speeding. She pulled behind me then got out of her car and came to my window. She said that she stopped me b/c my sticker was expired. I had no idea what she meant b/c i just got a new registration months before. She said that she meant my inspection sticker then went over to my windshield to look at the sticker on my car. The sticker on my car was to a commercial vehicle which did not belong to my car. The officer asked me where it came from and i still have no idea where it came from or where my sticker went. I have never been in any kind of trouble before and the officer told me that it is a felony charge! I eventually have to go to court for this but i have no idea what to do b/c i dont know where that sticker came from. I could really use some advice on what to do b/c i am clueless...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ground ball here bud. Felony charge = ASK A LAWYER!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

bunh21 said:


> I was driving in town over the weekend and i noticed a state trooper behind me, no problem b/c i wasn't speeding. She turned her lights on so i pulled over b/c i thought she was getting the person in front of me for speeding. She pulled behind me then got out of her car and came to my window. She said that she stopped me b/c my sticker was expired. I had no idea what she meant b/c i just got a new registration months before. She said that she meant my inspection sticker then went over to my windshield to look at the sticker on my car. The sticker on my car was to a commercial vehicle which did not belong to my car. _*The officer asked me where it came from and i still have no idea where it came from or where my sticker went.*_ I have never been in any kind of trouble before and the officer told me that it is a felony charge! I eventually have to go to court for this but i have no idea what to do b/c i dont know where that sticker came from. I could really use some advice on what to do b/c i am clueless...


Are you freaking kidding me?

Possession of a forged RMV document. Have a nice day _*b/c you are an idiot.

Some one stole your sticker right?
*_


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I apologize in advance to Masscops for this VERY brief moment of seriousnes and nice-playing with a noob.

Was that sticker on the vehicle when you bought it? Does the VIN on the sticker match your vehicle and could it have possibly been on the vehicle from the person who owned it before you? Is this a newly acquired motor vehicle? If so, your registration CLEARLY states that you have to have your vehicle inspected and stickered within 7 days.

Massachusetts RMV - Inspections FAQs

Now back to the sarcasm.........


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

b/c you registered the car and never had it inspected within the 7 days, you were stopped. Did the trooper have her hat on?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

You don't know where your sticker went?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Did the trooper have her hat on?


NO. That was a HARD on.........


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

1) Don't drive past the barracks if you have a bad inpection sticker
2) Get a new legitimate sticker after the sneaky Trooper scraped it off your window without you knowing it.
3) Be HONEST when you go to court and perhaps they will show some lienency
4) In the future do the right thing


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

bunh21 said:


> I had no idea what she meant b/c i just got a new registration months before. She said that she meant my inspection sticker then went over to my windshield to look at the sticker on my car. The sticker on my car was to a commercial vehicle which did not belong to my car. The officer asked me where it came from and i still have no idea where it came from or where my sticker went.


I tend to think you failed to get the vehicle inspected within 7 days of transfer of ownership like Snipe said. The fact you have to do this is printed in bold letters on the back of the sticker.

And you have "no idea where it came from or where [your] sticker went?" We here this story all the time, but it's usually more like "No officer, I have no idea how that coke got into my pocket."


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

bunh21 said:


> The officer asked me where it came from and i still have no idea where it came from or where my sticker went.


Put yourself in the Trooper's shoes or in the court's shoes. If you are saying that you did in fact get your vehicle inspected and were issued a passenger sticker, someone mysteriously entered your vehicle, removed the sticker and took the time and courtesy to replace it with a commecial sticker. How does that sound to you?

Think back. Is it at all possible that you just did not get the vehicle inspected?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Damn, a sticker ninja got u 2?? These shenanigans will not stand! I'm callin' Obama..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Damn, a sticker ninja got u 2?? These shenanigans will not stand! I'm callin' Obama..


You said "Shenanigans":baaa:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Damn, a sticker ninja got u 2?? These shenanigans will not stand! I'm callin' Obama..





263FPD said:


> You said "Shenanigans":baaa:


I swear to god, I'll pistol whip the next person that says shenanigans...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

You didn't know where your sticker went? just admit it, i never had the inspection done.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> I swear to god, I'll pistol whip the next person that says shenanigans...


Hey Farva what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Priceless niteowl!



> Cross - goes perfect with his shirt talking about his dick


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

bunh21 said:


> I was driving in town over the weekend and i noticed a state trooper behind me, no problem b/c i wasn't speeding. She turned her lights on so i pulled over b/c i thought she was getting the person in front of me for speeding. She pulled behind me then got out of her car and came to my window. She said that she stopped me b/c my sticker was expired. I had no idea what she meant b/c i just got a new registration months before. She said that she meant my inspection sticker then went over to my windshield to look at the sticker on my car. The sticker on my car was to a commercial vehicle which did not belong to my car. The officer asked me where it came from and i still have no idea where it came from or where my sticker went. I have never been in any kind of trouble before and the officer told me that it is a felony charge! I eventually have to go to court for this but i have no idea what to do b/c i dont know where that sticker came from. I could really use some advice on what to do b/c i am clueless...


my IQ dropped a hundred points after reading that!

How do you NOT know where the inspection sticker on your car came from? are you really that much of a retard? Sounds like you got bagged and now you're shaking in shoes.. OH well...... Try not to cry yourself to sleep at night....

Ugh....


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Unfortunately you are facing life in prison for the crime of spending 3 days, 9 hours, and 14 minutes carefully scraping the sticker off the ford pickup in your grandfathers yard instead of spending the $29 for a real one. It's OK though, All of us here will come to the hearing on your behalf b/c j/c u f'd up m/f.....lmfao


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Sometimes the Sticker Fairy comes in the middle of the night and replaces your good sticker with a bad one. Then the Sticker Fairy puts the good one under your pillow so the Tooth Fairy can get it and give you a quarter. Then the Patrick Fairy comes and takes your quarter and gives it to someone who may or may not need it and your left with shit and a trip to court. That's what happened to your sticker.:rock:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Tuna said:


> That's what happened to your sticker.:rock:


:L: My morning laugh - thanks Tuna


----------

